# Good gracious, FreeBSD mention on El Reg.



## michaelrmgreen (May 21, 2012)

```
[url]http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/21/freebsd_on_hyperv/[/url]
```

Which leads to this URL: 
	
	



```
[url]http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-freebsd/all/all[/url]
```
Hmm, 1.2%.


----------



## shitson (May 22, 2012)

That's FreeBSD native; I doubt that it includes:



> Citrix Netscalers
> F5 Networks's 3DNS version 3 global traffic manager and EDGE-FX version 1 web cache (NB These are now end of life with 3DNS functionality being moved to the Linux based BIGIP Platform)
> Ironport network security appliances
> Junos network operating system by Juniper Networks used in their routers, switches and security devices
> ...



src: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD


----------

